# TEBOW out MANNING in



## Corso312 (Mar 19, 2012)

the denver broncos have signed peyton manning..see ya later tebow..you over rated d bag


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm surprised Manning didn't go to San Fransisco but money talks. 95 million for 5 years is what is being reported. That's some serious FU money.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 19, 2012)

i guess tebow is fucked he aint a good qb anyway he should switch to rb lol


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

BRONCO!!!!! Good bye Tebonemania in Denver is over....rw


----------



## JCashman (Mar 19, 2012)

i wont be surprised if that new owner in jacksonville makes a cheap offer for tebow. maybe a 5th rd pick. same could be said for Miami now that even Matt Flynn is no longer available (signed to seahawks)


----------



## blazinkill504 (Mar 19, 2012)

id rather have seen him go to the ravens, but oh well. get pooped on tebow


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 19, 2012)

I was really hoping the Raiders would have their year this time around too. Carson Palmer + McFadden + Moore will never get a chance.


----------



## theounceler (Mar 19, 2012)

Tebow is unorthodox, but he did win a playoff game last year. Big signing for Denver, Jon Elway must have sweet talked him. I thought it was a weird signing at first, I thought he was going to Tennessee for sure. But now it kinda makes sense, Elways presence + a good running game + better line than TEN + great coach = a winner in the Manning sweepstakes.


----------



## BA142 (Mar 19, 2012)

theounceler said:


> Tebow is unorthodox, but he did win a playoff game last year.


The Broncos won a playoff game. The Broncos are a very solid team, that's why a hack like Tebow was able to win a few games. Plus the playoff game they won was against a 1 legged Ben Roethlisberger and they didn't have their #1 RB. PLUS The Broncos played in a shit division, so they got home field advantage against a team with a far better record. Just a lot of luck for tebow....IMO 

An 8-8 team with Tebow will be 13-3 with Manning.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 19, 2012)

i was thinking that manning was going to sign with the niners or jets..both are a qb away from a trophy


----------



## johny112 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just want to see how much better he is going to make the broncos. They needed a Qb that could actually throw.


----------



## Tuco420 (Mar 19, 2012)

I would of rather seen him retire than go to the Broncos!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Mar 20, 2012)

BA142 said:


> The Broncos won a playoff game. The Broncos are a very solid team, that's why a hack like Tebow was able to win a few games. Plus the playoff game they won was against a 1 legged Ben Roethlisberger and they didn't have their #1 RB. PLUS The Broncos played in a shit division, so they got home field advantage against a team with a far better record. Just a lot of luck for tebow....IMO
> 
> An 8-8 team with Tebow will be 13-3 with Manning.


not a tebow fan, but i mean before he took over they were like 1-4. i dont call that a solid team. he did more than what haters admit and at the same time the lovers give him too much credit.


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> the denver broncos have signed peyton manning..see ya later tebow..you over rated d bag


lol justice!!!


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

manning will probably get hit in the first couple game and be out for good


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> not a tebow fan, but i mean before he took over they were like 1-4. i dont call that a solid team. he did more than what haters admit and at the same time the lovers give him too much credit.










eh i dunno man..the backd into the playoffs by default..think they lost their last 2 or 3 games when a win would have secured a spot....8-8 in that division is nothing to write home about...very good o line and defense and run game..tebow was just along for the ride like rex gossman was when he was with my bears...and sanchez with the jets...tebow is not a starter at qb in the nfl imo..time will tell


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 20, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> manning will probably get hit in the first couple game and be out for good


He not vick!!!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

johny112 said:


> I just want to see how much better he is going to make the broncos. They needed a Qb that could actually throw.



I'm curious as to how far Goodell will go to protect him. He is obviously one solid hit away from retirement, so you can expect even more rules against things like hitting people. =) 
So what happens when he gets blasted in week one and can't play anymore? No Manning or Tebow sounds like about a 4-12 team to me. 

Too soon?


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Mar 20, 2012)

god its hilarious how much people hate tebow! "overrated d-bag" ??? where that coming from? the guy has been nothing but respecting in all press conferences and games. you probly just like the steelers or some other team he worked his magic on last season. now ive always been a denver fan and i think picking up manning is going to turn this offense around, just wait and see. we can already stop points (unless we're playing new england) and now its time to put some on the board.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

asdewqasdfgh said:


> god its hilarious how much people hate tebow! "overrated d-bag" ??? where that coming from? the guy has been nothing but respecting in all press conferences and games. you probly just like the steelers or some other team he worked his magic on last season. now ive always been a denver fan and i think picking up manning is going to turn this offense around, just wait and see. we can already stop points (unless we're playing new england) and now its time to put some on the board.


They stopped a lot of points against the Lions. Otherwise they'd have scored a hundred.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2012)

bears are my team...tebow throws a bad ball...a qb in the nfl needs to throw tight spirals that can cut through he wind and reach the receiver quickly..not a long windup that gives a safety or corner time to react and move on the ball while that wounded duck is in the air...have you seen the guy throw?....i am not a fan of his whole persona ..he sounds like a child when interviewed who has no grasp on reality...i think he belongs in the league just not a starting qb...i would design a goal line package for him at qb if he were on my team..but he has no business being a starting qb..none...some of those games he won he threw the ball like 9 times...he completes about 45% of his passes..that is abysmal ....i don't like any athlete that is all hype with having achieved little..now all these broncos fans are pissed at elway for upgrading the most important position ..it is laughable


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> bears are my team...tebow throws a bad ball...a qb in the nfl needs to throw tight spirals that can cut through he wind and reach the receiver quickly..not a long windup that gives a safety or corner time to react and move on the ball while that wounded duck is in the air...have you seen the guy throw?....i am not a fan of his whole persona ..he sounds like a child when interviewed who has no grasp on reality...i think he belongs in the league just not a starting qb...i would design a goal line package for him at qb if he were on my team..but he has no business being a starting qb..none...some of those games he won he threw the ball like 9 times...he completes about 45% of his passes..that is abysmal ....i don't like any athlete that is all hype with having achieved little..now all these broncos fans are pissed at elway for upgrading the most important position ..it is laughable


 Hey you stole my boy, Cutler. I always like the Bear. Now you got Marshall, watch out nfl....rw


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2012)

i am all amped up for this season...cutler/marshall should be real solid..need a good draft to take the lions/packers...but i am optimistic about this season ...what sucks is that meaningless win in week 17 cost the bears 8 slots in the 1st round draft...should have tanked it


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 20, 2012)

It better that they won, Tice will be better oc then Martz. That division will be hotly contested...rw


----------



## theounceler (Mar 20, 2012)

BA142 said:


> The Broncos won a playoff game. The Broncos are a very solid team, that's why a hack like Tebow was able to win a few games. Plus the playoff game they won was against a 1 legged Ben Roethlisberger and they didn't have their #1 RB. PLUS The Broncos played in a shit division, so they got home field advantage against a team with a far better record. Just a lot of luck for tebow....IMO
> 
> An 8-8 team with Tebow will be 13-3 with Manning.


Hey, don't try and pin me as some Tebow lover who gives him too much credit. That is not the case. The Broncos made it and won the playoff game because their defense and running game improved throughout the year. Tebow however, as their quarterback was an instrumental part in that as well. (for example: touchdown in OT vs PIT and all those other clutch plays). I don't love Tebow, or the Broncos but I do think he gets far too much criticism just because he isn't a traditional quarterback. He also probably does recieve too much praise as well.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 20, 2012)

Tebow just ran the triple option and it took teams by surprise. You had the d fence in complete amazement that "someone's running a high school play... what the shit?"

Near the end of the season, teams figured it out, and that's why the Broncos went 1-2. Only reason why they beat the Rothelsbagel is because he was injured and the RB was out, wasn't he?

ESPN has the tendency to jump on some dude's dick for no reason lately, just look Linsanity, which is now linmediocrity. They ought to be using Baron Davis instead imo.


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> now all these broncos fans are pissed at elway for upgrading the most important position ..it is laughable


Wait wait, where are these Bronco's fans that are angry at acquiring Manning? As a Bronco's fan I am STOKED and expecting big things from them this upcoming season.


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> bears are my team...tebow throws a bad ball...a qb in the nfl needs to throw tight spirals that can cut through he wind and reach the receiver quickly..not a long windup that gives a safety or corner time to react and move on the ball while that wounded duck is in the air...have you seen the guy throw?....i am not a fan of his whole persona ..he sounds like a child when interviewed who has no grasp on reality...i think he belongs in the league just not a starting qb...i would design a goal line package for him at qb if he were on my team..but he has no business being a starting qb..none...some of those games he won he threw the ball like 9 times...he completes about 45% of his passes..that is abysmal ....i don't like any athlete that is all hype with having achieved little..now all these broncos fans are pissed at elway for upgrading the most important position ..it is laughable


nice post, usually i would just push the like button. he does throw like a JV QB


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Tebow just ran the triple option and it took teams by surprise. You had the d fence in complete amazement that "someone's running a high school play... what the shit?"
> 
> Near the end of the season, teams figured it out, and that's why the Broncos went 1-2. Only reason why they beat the Rothelsbagel is because he was injured and the RB was out, wasn't he?
> 
> ESPN has the tendency to jump on some dude's dick for no reason lately, just look Linsanity, which is now linmediocrity. They ought to be using Baron Davis instead imo.


1. The Lions figured it out first. They pounded Tebow and almost ended his era before it began. 

2. Big Ben is a rapist who should die in a grease fire. He was owned by a godboi. 

3. ESPN used to be the best channel ever created. Just as soon as they were bought by ABC, they were transformed into another run of the mill asshole network station that was concerned with hype and sensationalism. Sports, and the actual reporting of sports, aren't even in the top 5 on their priority list now. It has become as unwatchable for me as Lifetime television for women.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hee Haw, so Manning is now a donkey...no surprise there outside of a shitty OL currently in Denver. 

The Broncos gave up more sacks last year(in one season)than the Colts for the last 3 years combined. 

Good luck keeping the old man upright.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hee Haw, so Manning is now a donkey...no surprise there outside of a shitty OL currently in Denver.
> 
> The Broncos gave up more sacks last year(in one season)than the Colts for the last 3 years combined.
> 
> Good luck keeping the old man upright.


Oh, I'm sure Archie Manning will be working overtime to make sure it's touch football only for Peyton.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> He not vick!!!!


you gotta catch him before you can hit him not to many ppl can


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Oh, I'm sure Archie Manning will be working overtime to make sure it's touch football only for Peyton.



He accomplished that several years ago, him and Brady's dad are in cahoots...the 2 managed to fuck-up the NFL on a permanent basis.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2012)

manning gets rid of the ball quick..he can read a defense..and teams are afraid to blitz great qb's often..great qb's make the defense pay when they blitz and the qb calls out the blitz and hits his man for a huge gain...tebow can not read a defense like manning and he can's beat teams with his arm like manning..teams blitzed tebow because they are not afraid of his arm...that is what you do to shitty qb's..make them beat you with his arm...tebow ran too much because his arm sucks..manning is the polar opposite...and broncos fans should be excited about manning because they upgraded the position..but believe it or not you are in the minority ...broncos fans are all over the radio and net bitching about elways move.....most fans are ignorant


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> He accomplished that several years ago, him and Brady's dad are in cahoots...the 2 managed to fuck-up the NFL on a permanent basis.


Brady is a fearless stud who will step right into a hit when necessary to deliver the ball. I have seen Peyton Manning literally throw himself to the ground to avoid a hit. Happy feet and total pussy when the pressure is on. I'll watch all of his games next season just to see the fear.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i was thinking that manning was going to sign with the niners or jets..both are a qb away from a trophy


Imagine that rivalry, Jets and Giants with two Mannings. It'd be the Subway Series of football.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Brady is a fearless stud who will step right into a hit when necessary to deliver the ball. I have seen Peyton Manning literally throw himself to the ground to avoid a hit. Happy feet and total pussy when the pressure is on. I'll watch all of his games next season just to see the fear.


You must have missed the Brady rule then?, that's what started the downfall of the old NFL rules:

[video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d80499115/Top-Ten-Weather-Games-The-Tuck-Rule[/video]


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You must have missed the Brady rule then?, that's what started the downfall of the old NFL rules:
> 
> [video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d80499115/Top-Ten-Weather-Games-The-Tuck-Rule[/video]


LOL! Obviously, I saw that game. There is a difference between covering the ball and throwing yourself to the ground because you're a vagina. Peyton is a choker and a pussy. But he is one of the best regular season meaningless game quarterbacks this league has ever known. 
If not for the fact that it was the lowly self screwing Bears, he wouldn't have the one ring he has. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2012)

i gotta admit johnny..i kinda agree..manning imo is a dome queen ....but he can redeem himself by putting up some nice numbers in the real outdoors like all football should be played...when i think of pussy football players i think of marvin harrison..he catches the ball runs out of bounds...not a stretch to say manning is soft and pisses his pants in the post season..the numbers don't lie..but manning is twice the qb that tebow is


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 20, 2012)

lol poor Timmy...


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> LOL! Obviously, I saw that game. There is a difference between covering the ball and throwing yourself to the ground because you're a vagina. Peyton is a choker and a pussy. But he is one of the best regular season meaningless game quarterbacks this league has ever known.
> If not for the fact that it was the lowly self screwing Bears, he wouldn't have the one ring he has. Just my opinion tho.


You gotta be a Favre fan no? Cuz that motherfucker loved to get hit. Don't blame you there. I respect that shit.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2012)

favre was tough as nails...but rodgers is better...much better imo.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

thechuggler said:


> You gotta be a Favre fan no? Cuz that motherfucker loved to get hit. Don't blame you there. I respect that shit.


Nope. He was over rated as hell because Madden loved him so. I actually think Alonzo Favray cost the Pack a SB or two with his arrogance and interceptions. I'd like to club him with something.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i gotta admit johnny..i kinda agree..manning imo is a dome queen ....but he can redeem himself by putting up some nice numbers in the real outdoors like all football should be played...when i think of pussy football players i think of marvin harrison..he catches the ball runs out of bounds...not a stretch to say manning is soft and pisses his pants in the post season..the numbers don't lie..but manning is twice the qb that tebow is


How about WR Roy Williams. He's as pussy as they come. When we had him, he'd drop anything over the middle to avoid hits. He also drove me nuts with his stupid fucking 1st down celebration. Drop six passes in a row, your team is down 35 points, but you finally caught one! And it's a first down! You better get up and celebrate!
Grease fire for him. =)

EDIT: agree on Peyton being twice the QB, but Tebow is ten times the _football player. _I dislike them both, so I don't care. =)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 21, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> LOL! Obviously, I saw that game. There is a difference between covering the ball and throwing yourself to the ground because you're a vagina. Peyton is a choker and a pussy. But he is one of the best regular season meaningless game quarterbacks this league has ever known.
> If not for the fact that it was the lowly self screwing Bears, he wouldn't have the one ring he has. Just my opinion tho.


I still have the Bears SB sweatshirt from that loss. When Cedric Benson got punked/KO'd from the game, Turner decided to put the ball in sexy Rexy's hands...and in the rain no less. The Colts couldn't defend the run, it wouldn't have mattered who carried the ball. Ron Turner should not have changed the game plan. You have to give Manning some props though, he read Lovie's D and exploited it. That's what separates the average NFL QB from the HOF QB, the ability to make proper decisions without thinking. Montana was the best at it imo, probably the smartest QB to have ever lived.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll buy that.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 21, 2012)

i hated when we signed roy williams @ johnny...what a clown with his first down signal.....martz never should have been hired..that is why i am no fan of lovie....but i will not give manning too much credit for that sb win over the bears...manning threw a pick and had a fumble while throwing only one td..rhodes hurt the bears ..but wrecks grossman killed us..that little bitch should have been benched and the bears win...i believe manning is the only qb to have more turnovers than tds in a post season and win the superbowl..he always crapped the bed in tennesee also


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Rumor has it Tebow heading to the land of whine and cheese...to back-up Rodgers.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i hated when we signed roy williams @ johnny...what a clown with his first down signal.....martz never should have been hired..that is why i am no fan of lovie....but i will not give manning too much credit for that sb win over the bears...manning threw a pick and had a fumble while throwing only one td..rhodes hurt the bears ..but wrecks grossman killed us..that little bitch should have been benched and the bears win...i believe manning is the only qb to have more turnovers than tds in a post season and win the superbowl..he always crapped the bed in tennesee also


Kind of funny how 2 other teams saw something in Rex after the Bears which never existed...a brain. Ron Rivera pegged him right on his way out of Chicago, called wrecks a "mental midget". Speaking of which, look out for the Panthers this year, they should win their division and finally knock off the handicapped Saints.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tebow is a Jet.


----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)

Cool, now the Jets have two overated QB's. Sounds like a great soap opera season ahead for the Jets and the NY press. Good thing NY still has a functioning Manning !


----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe Timmy can work his "magic" for the Jets. Can you see Brady in a Jet's uniform? Oh God I think I'm gonna be sick. LOL


----------



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 21, 2012)

So stoked to have even more distance between myself and that horrible excuse for a QB. Definately not a pocket-passer, only reason he got so far was that no one was expecting him to be a squirlley lil guy who liked to run with the ball more than throw it. I hear Tebow signed to the Jets. I'm sure Rex will kill his hopes and dreams, and hopefully his career. Wonder how Sanchez and Tebow will get along?


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 21, 2012)

Franjan that shit was hilarious!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

TheRaiderNation said:


> So stoked to have even more distance between myself and that horrible excuse for a QB. Definately not a pocket-passer, only reason he got so far was that no one was expecting him to be a squirlley lil guy who liked to run with the ball more than throw it. I hear Tebow signed to the Jets. I'm sure Rex will kill his hopes and dreams, and hopefully his career. *Wonder how Sanchez and Tebow will get along?
> *
> View attachment 2080811


Depends on is anyone is dumb enough to give up something for San-chise. If he ends up where he belongs, the unemployment office, they probably won't get along well.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 21, 2012)

to funny!!!!!


----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)

^^^^lol^^^^


----------



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 21, 2012)

Now they are saying Tebows contract with the jets may be torn up due to some fucked up agreement


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 21, 2012)

tebow is a jet..it is official...to be honest..tebow>sanchez....sanchez blows but tebow blows less..that defense and o line is fantastic


----------



## theounceler (Mar 22, 2012)

TheRaiderNation said:


> So stoked to have even more distance between myself and that horrible excuse for a QB. Definately not a pocket-passer, only reason he got so far was that no one was expecting him to be a squirlley lil guy who liked to run with the ball more than throw it. I hear Tebow signed to the Jets. I'm sure Rex will kill his hopes and dreams, and hopefully his career. Wonder how Sanchez and Tebow will get along?
> 
> View attachment 2080811


If Tebow was that bad of a QB you would think someone would want him in their division especially over what you have to compete with now, Peyton Manning. Tebow isn't what I would call a "lil squirely guy" either lol.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, he's more of a 'big strong squirrely guy". Heavy on the squirrel.


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 23, 2012)

Squirrel Justice lol


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 23, 2012)

FranJan said:


> Maybe Timmy can work his "magic" for the Jets. Can you see Brady in a Jet's uniform? Oh God I think I'm gonna be sick. LOL


Now that's funny!!!!!!!!!!!...rw


----------



## BA142 (Mar 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> tebow is a jet..it is official...to be honest..tebow>sanchez....sanchez blows but tebow blows less..that defense and o line is fantastic


lol!

Sanchez isn't great, but c'mon. Tebow can barely throw a spiral. This is just a publicity stunt for the Jets. Tebow might take 50 snaps all season long, and that's pushing it.


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 23, 2012)

* kizphilly,,,Tebow will find a home and he would make a good rb,,,or anywhere on the field.. i watched him in games in Jacksonville..i was surprised he went to NY but that won't last long..i look for Tebow to make his home in Miami or go back home to Jacksonville,,it will be within the next 2 seasons.....Denver made a screw up ,,,,Tebow had a home there but Elway and Manning are good friends,,,,,i don't think the team in Denver will ever be in step with Manning . Tebow put Denver back on the map.,,but the owner has other plans,,,it will be his loss. *


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 24, 2012)

Denver is and been on map for 40yr. Tebow will be out the league in two years. He went to NY because he can make more money. He's giving half his money to charity, so needs to make billion...rw


----------



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 24, 2012)

theounceler said:


> If Tebow was that bad of a QB you would think someone would want him in their division especially over what you have to compete with now, Peyton Manning. Tebow isn't what I would call a "lil squirely guy" either lol.


I do agree with the fact that I should rather want Tebow in than Manning, but to be honest, Manning is 1 or 2 hits away from being forced to retire for medical reasons. I just really dislike hearing and seeing all that religious shit while I watched the games. I don't believe we're playing the jets this year, so I wont need to see him praying all the time like he's in a church as opposed to a Football Stadium.

In all honesty, with the major reconstructing going on in the Raider's Organization, I am not too worried about next season, I'm actually highly optimistic about us makin it to the Superbowl


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

may as well put a skirt on the qb's nowadays...urlacher had neck surgery and plays defense and hits people all game and he is fine..manning should be fine..not even allowed to hit the qb above the shoulders or below the knees....my bears got cambell and bush from oakland.. i would rather have cambell over palmer...and mcfadded is too injury prone to lose a quality backup.


----------



## TheRaiderNation (Mar 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> may as well put a skirt on the qb's nowadays...urlacher had neck surgery and plays defense and hits people all game and he is fine..manning should be fine..not even allowed to hit the qb above the shoulders or below the knees....my bears got cambell and bush from oakland.. i would rather have cambell over palmer...and mcfadded is too injury prone to lose a quality backup.


Oh yeah dont get me wrong, I'm a big fan of Cambell and Bush,you guys are lucky to have them. Mcfadden is injury prone, but dudes known for making huge, game winning plays. Palmer was no choice of mine, but he is our quarterback now,so I'm hoping this works out for us. He's been trying with the wide outs now for a few weeks at least, trying to prepare for the camp


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 24, 2012)

It's too bad that we lost Cambell last year because we would have made it to the playoffs. He really complimented our team last year. This year, however, I think we're going for a more palmer oriented team. Who knows, maybe he's going to have one more great year, like everyone is assuming manning will.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 25, 2012)

i am thrilled so far with the new g.m. phil emery..he got the best r.b. and w.r. and q.b. available ..but i thought the raiders over paid for carson palmer..he was retired at the time and they gave cincy 2 first round picks for a guy who was retired..... but i am a big fan of mcfadden..when healthy the guy is great, i think palmer rebounds strong this year and has a pretty good year...he is only 32 and not washed up ..just rusty last year in a new offense...if manning goes down this thing will get real ugly real quick..caleb hanie is their backup..hanie does not belong in the nfl..i would rather have terell pryor back up..hanie is hands down the absolute worst q.b. on a roster in the nfl..this bum belongs in the arena league.


----------



## Broccoli Rob (Apr 3, 2012)

Denver made a mistake by getting rid of Tebow. He's not a superstar but he's new yet. Signing Grandpa Manning to an absurd amount of money was foolish. First, he doesn't have 5 years left in him....Peyton has like 18 years playing already. Second, he's coming off a major surgery that he had to go to Korea to get done because they don't do it in the U.S. You dont come back from injuries like that. Not in your 40s anyway. My guess is 6 weeks in to the season, Manning gets hurt and sits from the rest of the season. Broncos have a habit of ditching decent quarterbacks. Cutler and Tebow are both decent qb's. They aren't getting another Elway. Not ever. Only Denver fans are happy to see Tebow go because of the replacement they are getting. Wait till Manning gets hurt.....the fans will miss Tebow. 

Something fishy about Peyton going to Denver. But know this.....it will backfire on them.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 3, 2012)

Denver didn't make a mistake getting rid of Tebow. They might have made a mistake signing Manning, but Tebow isn't a good qb. Period.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Apr 3, 2012)

The Broncos and Jets both are going to be train wrecks this coming season. Tebow sucks and Manning is over the hill. I dont know why any team would want either of them. Maybe Tebow as a Tight End.


----------



## olias of sunhillow (Apr 7, 2012)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Tebow sucks not as good as me but still I dont know why any team would want either of them. Maybe I'd take Tebow he has a nice Tight End YUMMY!.


Just fixing your post so it fits your lifestyle.


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

It was a mistake, if manning ends up not getting injured [highly unlikely, i mean your neck jerks around and takes damage everytime you get sacked] then i take it back but honestly what is our Offensive line going to do go the whole year + playoffs with 0 sacks? As stated above manning DOES NOT have 5 years left in him. he had FOUR [count em] FOUR neck surgeries and hasn't thrown a pass since January 2011. 

Now you might want to know Elways rational? Well lets remember elway won 2 super bowls at age 38-39 so age isn't gonna be a factor in his mind. But what John obviously didn't review is he had injuries but nothing like what Manning has been going through. 

Tim Tebow- im so SICK AND TIRED of hearing HES OVERRATED HES OVERRATED. Its overrated to say hes overrated. Let us go back to last year after the horrific start of ORTON and the broncos starting 1-6 [yup forgot about all that already didnt you?] so that guy that said 8-8 under tebow NOPE WRONG 7-2 under tebow. 1-1 in playoffs in his debut starting year.

Also let us review the fashion that he won those games, now everyone always blamed tebow for being a slow starter. Where as i looked where no one looks COACHING. Ok tim tebow comes up you expect run/quick pass which is what Fox did 99% of the time. Fox is to fucking predictable. Now what about the 4th quarter comebacks last year? Five 4th quarter comebacks last year, 6 in his NFL starts. Thats more than Drew Brees, Jay Cutler and Philip Rivers had COMBINED. Sure there was downright horrible passes but also lets review who he was even passing to, Demarius Thomas....and thats about it right? Stokley came out in the slot here Eddie Royal disappeared for the year and there but besides that he was usually throwing to no names...Like i said earlier i put a lot of blame on Fox's conservative style because you know what he usually did 4th quarter? Took more chances, Play Action pass is the #1 thing i almost never saw and when i did it was usually a 70 yard TD for Thomas. 

John Elway, love ya man, you brought the broncos gold twice and i got to watch it. But honestly if Manning gets hurt or we don't get a super bowl this is probably gonna go down as a huge mistake or a very questionable call at best. 

Good luck this year Broncos your gonna need it.


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lwg8uER2SNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwg8uER2SNI[/video]

just because i wanna upset people heres every tim tebow come back last year that lead the broncos from being 1-6 to 8-8 with a playoff win 

btw the video starts at 2:00


----------

